# Alabama river level - epic!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

By Monday night -higher than it’s been in 40 yrs and 11th highest recorded


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm GETTIN NEW FLOORS!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal grates?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I went this morning and moved everything I owned. Lost part of the pier last rise, but this time I'm not sure about the rest of the pier or upper deck area. Removed several deck boards this morning hoping that will help some. River looked real mad.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I went this morning and moved everything I owned. Lost part of the pier last rise, but this time I'm not sure about the rest of the pier or upper deck area. Removed several deck boards this morning hoping that will help some. River looked real mad.




I guess I’m lucky. I’m just in no shape to get up there, haven’t been in 5 weeks. My place should be fine if the dock holds and I didn’t forget to tie a couple kayaks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kevin
if you need a place to stay while your looking to get on your property, pm.

jack


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jack2 said:


> kevin
> if you need a place to stay while your looking to get on your property, pm.
> 
> jack




Thanks buddy. I’ll just stay home and continue to try to heal. Not to excited to go in the shape I’m in


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Water level at my dock is almost above the light. See yellow line in pic


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm open to help anyone needing to do any moving, Cheep labor, natty lite


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

From what I can tell the forecast is not as bad as predicted yesterday, but we'll see how it plays out. Only went up about a foot overnight.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah looks like no new floors for me. Whew!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

With the rain coming next week will it get worse? I didn't know if it will recede any before hand.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

If you have to hire someone for Clean up and flood damage don’t call Servpro. I could rant but I’ll just say they did not do anything they said. 2-4 weeks turned into 4 months.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, new dock time fer you Kevin!!! I texted ya the other day, no response? What gives, too high on pain killers? hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang, new dock time fer you Kevin!!! I texted ya the other day, no response? What gives, too high on pain killers? hahaha




I hope not! Found your text and replied. Sorry.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How's the River doing?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Came across Millers Ferry yesterday afternoon and it didn't look to be that bad Skip. Lots of garbage being swept up and in the river though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Speaking of garbage, Saturday I was watching the trash float by (and shooting anything sinkable with my .22). I was amazed by the number of plastic bottles. I timed one minute and counted over 50. I'm sure I missed a few. Multiply that by the hours and hours of flood flow and man.. sickening.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

think of all the septic tanks that have overflowed.
and people are still catching those river cat.
what is the difference in river cat and hardheads now?

jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder what Little Miami will look like this year?


----------

